
Ackee v2: Privacy-focused website analytics - treich
https://github.com/electerious/Ackee
======
treich
Hey everyone!

This is the first major rewrite of Ackee since I've launched the project. It's
now in active development for quite a while and gets better with every
release. New newest version brings a brand new dashboard, GraphQL API,
keyboard shortcuts, active visitors counter and more.

It's also the first time I'm giving GitHub sponsors a try. The number of
sponsors is still very low, but it's great to see people supporting the
development of a free product. This means a lot to me and I can't wait to
bring the project forward together with the community.

Let me know if there're any questions!

